# [WIP] You can overclock (FSB) the Sager NP5760 (Clevo M570U)



## zodttd (Feb 21, 2007)

*[CONFIRMED WORKING] You can overclock the Sager NP5760 (Clevo M570U)*

EDIT:

I was able to successfully try out cunningd46's method of overclocking the Clevo M570U based notebook. It's very simple. Just download ClockGen at http://www.cpuid.com/clockgen.php (currently v1.0.5.3) and:
1. Choose the PLL from the PLL SETUP menu and select ICS 950405
2. Checkmark the IGNORE PCI/AGP.
3. Click READ CLOCKS.
4. The 9th byte of the PLL OUTPUT is most likely set to 7E. Change it to 7F. Click UPDATE then APPLY.
5. Now you are able to overclock via PLL CONTROL by simply sliding the bar (fine tuned).

THANKS SO MUCH CUNNINGD46!

Also, for those who like to overclock, keep in mind you can set a high overclock and keep cool by only using it when needed by CPU load based throttling enabled with RMClock at www.rightmark.com. Be sure to turn off C/G states power maangement in the BIOS first.


Original posting:
Hi everyone,

I've been studying PLL's on the Clevo M570U. I determined the PLL is by ICS/IDT and follows the CK410M standard and seems to work with ICS 954204 bitsets.

So assuming its a ICS 954204 I've been able to change the frontside bus via Clockgen/SetFSB by editing the PLL registers directly.

Here's what you need to do to change the registers on the ics954204 via ClockGen:
1. Run clockgen and select ICS954119 within PLL Setup
2. Click Read Clocks
3. In IC Dump you should see the following bytes (or very similar):
3E FF F9 00 04 44 8B 11 3C 7E 15
CA 3C E6 3B 00 9D 61 08 D5 34

FSB Table:
0 0 0 266.67 100.00 33.33 14.318 48.00 96.00
0 0 1 133.33 100.00 33.33 14.318 48.00 96.00
0 1 0 200.00 100.00 33.33 14.318 48.00 96.00
0 1 1 166.67 100.00 33.33 14.318 48.00 96.00
1 0 0 333.33 100.00 33.33 14.318 48.00 96.00
1 0 1 100.00 100.00 33.33 14.318 48.00 96.00
1 1 0 400.00 100.00 33.33 14.318 48.00 96.00
1 1 1 200.00 100.00 33.33 14.318 48.00 96.00

To change the FSB according to ICS954204.pdf:
1. In ClockGen select the byte06 (8B) in the IC Dump.
2. Change the binary value to 10001xxx where xxx is the first three digits in the above FSB table.

Currently I can only change the FSB to:
133.33 (001)
166.67 (011)
100.00 (101)

This may be due to my RAM or other components. I'd like to know if someone can reach higher than the stock 166.67 FSB, especially at 11x multiplier!

Tips to help those who try this:
The byte06 (8B) bitset has test features built in to lower the FSB a bit which might help. To do this enable the following bits by setting them to 1: 111xxxxx
The byte01 (FF) can be change to FE to disable spread spectrum.
The spread spectrum is controlled by the byte09 (7E).

So in short I've been able to change the frontside bus but not higher than the normal 166.67 speed. For those who might be able to reach about 190MHz FSB, you're in luck for sure. I have a feeling the PCI/PCI-E/SATA isn't being locked and that's why I can't reach a higher FSB.

For those who are worried about trying this, there is a risk of turning your computer into a brick. My computer works fine and all I need to do when I set the PLL to a wrong state was reboot. I did my tests with C states turned off in the BIOS.

For the complete datasheet for the ICS 954204 goto: http://www.idt.com/products/files/2537897/ics954204.pdf

Hope this helps someone, and can help me reach a higher FSB for the love of overclocking.


----------



## cunningd46 (Mar 11, 2007)

*overclocking the 5760 m570u*

TO WHOM IT MY CONCERN,

        I have been using the ics 950405  changed bit 1 to fe and bit 9 to 7f, checked the 
ingore GSB/PCI,  have currently increased the fsb to 180.06  cpu 2340.01 ram 360.16(core2duo 2.16 4mb cache). It not only changes it but believe it changes it in the bios also, did not expect that. I was able to reach higher but it was unstable due to the ram. Will try lowing ram settings let you know how that goes.
Yes verified all changes with sandra xi.sp1a


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## zodttd (Mar 11, 2007)

IT WORKED! THANK YOU SO MUCH! CUNNING. I REALLY APPRECIATE THIS! (So excited)

EDIT: So far I'm using my T5600 that was stock 1.83GHz now at:
CPU: 2.2GHz
FSB: 200MHz
RAM: 400MHz

I'm using Mushkin RAM direct from their own storefront. It's DDR 566 and is only $155 for 2GB (2x1024). Working great!


----------

